# My Weekend !



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Started my build this weekend. This was my first time and I learned a lot. I didnt think it would be this tough but I never really work on cars. I spent almost 20 hours on it this weekend it took a while lol. I still have to install the ride height sensors cause I ran out of time and probably will need some help I cant really figure out where to place them. Any info will help let me know what you guys think. Will post picks of the car tomorrow. :thumbup:
Drive to my friends house








Got the car up








Installed the bombers








Hooked everything up 








Teaser Pic








better pic


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

looks like a good weekend


----------



## PoohDizzle (May 28, 2009)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

The bombers are awesome, are they not? Nice setup. You'll love the dual 400s. I do!


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> The bombers are awesome, are they not? Nice setup. You'll love the dual 400s. I do!


Thanks yeah they are. Yeah dual 400s :thumbup:


----------



## SSRmark5 (Apr 14, 2010)

I see my coil keys in the first pic


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

SSRmark5 said:


> I see my coil keys in the first pic


lol I still have them


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

um why just a teaser pic?


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

in for some quality pics


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

What A great Weekend for you sir!! Looking good:beer:


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks pics will ne up soon. Does anyone know some one in south florida that has the Accuair system ?


----------



## 82vwpickup (Jul 22, 2008)

Whered you get your stuff from?..Price?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

any more pics?


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

82vwpickup said:


> Whered you get your stuff from?..Price?


 Bags from Bagyard/Openroad tuning and the accuair system from someone on vortex


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> any more pics?


Im trying to find a good camera


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

sits perfect :thumbup:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Wouldn't we all like to have a weekend like that!! Stunning stance!!:thumbup:


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

dman736 said:


> Thanks yeah they are. Yeah dual 400s :thumbup:


 dual 400's is defiantly a good choice. Twice as good of a decision as birth control. my 2cent


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

So Ive been trying to figure out this noise is coming from. Is a loud clunk when I air up my driver side front. Like at a certain point it clunks. Anybody know what it could be ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Definatly a clunk, or a pop?


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

dman736 said:


> So Ive been trying to figure out this noise is coming from. Is a loud clunk when I air up my driver side front. Like at a certain point it clunks. Anybody know what it could be ?


 i have bombers as well. But mines on a mk4. I have the same noise you describe. I dont know what the noise is either.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looks great, and love those wheels


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Definatly a clunk, or a pop?


 Its like a clunck ill try and get a video up idk if youll be able to hear it on my camera


----------

